# International Union



## snyder68 (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey, I was talking to someone about a international union for lighting and sound and stuff but I forgot what it is...anyone know by chance what it is called?


----------



## Footer (Oct 16, 2012)

Home | IATSE Labor Union, representing the technicians, artisans and craftpersons in the entertainment industry

They have "international" in their name, but they do not have any locals outside of the US and Canada.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 16, 2012)

Unlike "World Series" and "Miss Universe".


----------



## techieman33 (Oct 16, 2012)

derekleffew said:


> Unlike "World Series" and "Miss Universe".



Miss Universe could be legit, at this point we don't know for sure that there is life outside of this solar system.


----------

